# North Eastern Ohio Roll Call (report in)



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

I am stuck at work today, and was wondering exactly how many people actually read the North East Ohio Section of this website so I figured I would start a Roll Call. 


So lets get this thing going and see!


----------



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

Schuster 84, here and ready to fish....


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, I read it and follow just about all repporting on the site.

JimG


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

Im in here just about everyday.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Just Read the views to the right of the threads. I think alot of people click on NE Ohio not everyone reads every post unless it has interest to them. I check in daily though but don't always read any posts.


----------



## eyes_on (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm here evryday...


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Tkbiker present and accounted for.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not here....I'm fishing!


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Everyday easy reading..... Unfortunately, not much to post about lately....


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

NE Ohio resident

Fairlawn

I read the forum multiple times each day


----------



## dfm11 (Mar 28, 2009)

NE Ohio resident

I read the forum 2 or 3 times each day to get ideas where to fish and to keep up on what is happening.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Everyday. Thanks to the iPhone, I can now post from my boat, as well.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

I stop in, even though I am on the extreme western boarder of NE Ohio....


----------



## basscatcher23 (Apr 27, 2004)

Im here and read it every day


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I currently live in Toledo, but I grew up in Cleveland, and still own a house there. I get back to visit regularly, so I keep tabs on both the NE Ohio and NW Ohio forums.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

read everyday


----------



## FoxieRoxie (Apr 20, 2006)

Present and accounted for from Salem. Always enjoy reading the boards and I learn a lot every time, although wish the weather would cooperate for this weekend. I want some eyes.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

FoxieRoxie said:


> Present and accounted for from Salem. Always enjoy reading the boards and I learn a lot every time, although wish the weather would cooperate for this weekend. I want some eyes.


Don't we all! This weather BLOWS!! Expecially for lake erie guys.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

here reading everyday.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

:bananapartyhat: I'm here!!


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

I am here every day also ,but will be duck hunting tomorrow at Ladue. So my fishing slows during duck season.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Randolph here, I also am on here checkin in and out from 7:30 to 5:00 OGF is on one of my web tabs all day, everyday that i am at work..


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Canton South here! I may not post everyday but i check in and see whats happening


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Check it everyday


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

ditto... god, now we have limit how much we can put in a reply?? whatsamatter, can't the server handle a reply like "yes!"


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Count me in!!!!!!


----------



## shake n bake (Apr 22, 2004)

Read it most every day


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm here and heading to Mosquito for a tent family camping trip. Had it not been planned for awhile and kids had not taken off work it would be posponed till next weekend.

Oh well it is the wifes first time ever camping so boy is she in for a treat.

Also since finding this place a few weeks back i am in here just about every day.


----------



## DonVittorio (Apr 1, 2008)

Bueller....Bueller.......Bueller

Well he ain't here but Don Vittorio at your service.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

schuster84 said:


> I am stuck at work today, and was wondering exactly how many people actually read the North East Ohio Section of this website so I figured I would start a Roll Call.
> 
> 
> I usually get to check in at lunch time.


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

Every day. It helps to keep me from losing my mind at work.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

NateDaug149 said:


> Every day. It helps to keep me from losing my mind at work.


Same here. If I'm in the office and I have to have a computer jammed in my face I might as well be reading something that interests me. Usually check on all new posts a few times a day when I'm in.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Usually check reports daily........Enjoy the diverse postings. Helps keep me up on things in our ever so busy society....jON sR.


----------



## boneheadbassboy (Nov 2, 2008)

Here sitting at home waiting to head for Kentucky Lake later this month.
Thank you early retirement!!

Don Thompson


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Present and accounted for. Check it sometimes 3-4 times a day. Some days life gets in the way.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

5 minutes from the "Hoga" north.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I check a few times a day.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I spend more time on here then I actually do working


----------



## idfish247 (Oct 13, 2007)

Here in Brookfield Waiting to hit the water again Usually check posts daily


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i check it everyday also


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Loyal fan, sometimes contributor.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

AWAITING FURTHER ORDERS!!!!!!!!!!! as soon as I get off work!!................. sonar..........


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Usually check this section every day


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I check in on an average of two times a day...Lot of good info and comments...So I am here........JIM......


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Everyday. Sometimes I contribute


----------



## hilltopjack (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm here at least twice a day, I need to get a life.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

try to read the new posts and occasionly try to help out on a question when I have a possible answer.


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

If I'm home, I'm here.


----------



## Alfred E Neuman (Jun 30, 2009)

Couple of times per day


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

If We're not in the Berring Sea fishing you know we're here.
By the way anyone want to buy a bridge?
don m


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Im a regular here........


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Check it every day.


----------



## GreenNitro (Apr 17, 2008)

Here! I check in at least once a day. I look forward to the stories and pics.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

If your a die hard fisherman,you read this.If not well does the word week-end warrior help?Ramfan


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Holden down the fort in Akron.


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm subscribed to this forum and read it daily.

Tight lines to all!!


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

Here now and be here later


----------



## water flogger (Oct 11, 2007)

Just tyin' flies and waitin for news of a run. Gotta split wood this weekend tho


----------



## LUCIUS (Nov 22, 2007)

Ya me too i check in everyother day or so!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Present.


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

YES Sir count me in........


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Snakecharmer , reporting for duty.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm here almost every day, sometimes a couple times a day. I have had to live through most of the reports do to being out work and no money to get out other than looking for work!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

always checking it, todos los dias (every day) 
kast


----------



## fshnharry (Aug 3, 2009)

Check in everyday , but don't read them all.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

I"m here in jackson twp.usually check every day or so


----------



## BMS (Mar 26, 2008)

i look at allmost all the posts whenever i get to my computer, but i lurk while at work bcause im hoping that the IT nazies dont block the site. they already block cabelas but not any other outdoor gear site. hope they dont catch on and block this site.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

Live in ravenna, here 2 times a day! Mostly fish skeeter!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Count me in also!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

here!...not as active as some of the other guys but here none the less!


----------



## Akaletto (Jul 14, 2009)

Check here a few times a week! Goin out sunday!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Almost every day when not on the water.I like to see what others are catching. The stories are good too!


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

bass aint the only thing i stalk. here most every day


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

here everyday. trying to fish everyday too!!!!


----------



## schuster84 (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL... Wow look what I started..  

You'd gave to admit, its pretty cool to see all the people on this website!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Here everyday in the NE Ohio fishing, deer hunting and steelhead forums


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I live and have a baitshop in Ravenna. I log on 3-4 times a day to get fishing reports in other areas around NE Ohio. It's a great tool when the fish aren't cooperating locally and a customer calls wanting a fishing report. Keep up the good work guys, it's greatly appreciated..........Mark


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

I log in at least once a day usaully more often!$


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

almost every day


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I check it at least once a day...try to post at least as often as I fish.


----------



## Ward603 (Sep 6, 2008)

I check at least once a day and usually post every time I get out on the boat.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

everyday most days 3 or times
twister


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

I check in usually once a day, sometimes more. I usually check the NE and Erie forums.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Getting ready to walk out the door. Headed to Tappan Lake.


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

another daily reader.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I check in almost every day. Wish I could go fishing every day.


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

read it everyday


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

most every day along with NW, Central, Erie. I'm centrally located and fish all those areas regularly. I don't have time to go hang out at baitshops to talk smack and get info, so this site fills that need for me. Try to post at least when my results are better than average or if something interesting happens


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

most everyday


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

I check in first thing in the morning - and depending on my fishing plans maybe a couple more times through the day.

OGF is a GREAT resource!!!

Bob


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Im an everyday reader, i should be in a tree right now! sleelping in is good once in a while. this forum has put alot more fish in the boat for me. for any new users.... if Chanuc gives a tip on here, use it. there's my plug, do i get to be a microspoons pro now?


----------



## the toothy critter (Dec 27, 2008)

everyday HERE


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

most everyday except weekends i stay at the lake no internet (berlin)


----------



## panfry (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't get to check OGF site everyday, but when I have the time I'll be on this site. I enjoy reading about others glory days and their skunked days.


----------



## taxidermy223 (Jun 21, 2006)

I am on here every few days to check out what is hot and what is not.


----------



## Tom/Caleb (Sep 17, 2006)

I live in Northern California for the last 2 years. I grew up in Akron. I love reading the Steelhead reports. I fished Rocky River a lot. People out here think I am lying when I tell them how good the fishing in Ohio is.


----------



## bassbait (Jun 1, 2008)

i check in everyday lots of good info and who else is going to tell everyone when panfry throws our equipment overboard.


----------



## E~Amazing~1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Just joined last week and check in atleast once a day since


----------



## Bucketmouth103 (Apr 20, 2009)

Try to read it everyday


----------



## SPLIT SHOT (May 22, 2009)

read it every day . Sometimes twice a day


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

on the site 5-6 times a day,can't get enough. thank you all for your post


----------



## Stowfishman7 (Jan 18, 2007)

Read daily Good Fishing to all


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I check most every day.


----------



## Dmuntean (Aug 12, 2006)

Checkin to see whats up!!!!!!


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Visit the site often , met many new friends and have learned alot from some really good fisherman. I'm out of Austintown , Ohio.


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

check it every day im on the internet. and sometimes more than once a day


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Here everyday. Just don't tell my boss cause I read this at work


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Read a couple times a day. Post all my fishing reports and hunting reports. Hoping to have photos of a big buck soon!


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

Always,Same For The Erie Page.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Usually here everyday but not latly been fishing alot. Read the southeast to.


----------



## rich p (May 21, 2009)

im on here reading alot. but i hardly ever post, i haven't been out in a while


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i m here 1 or 2 times a day,can t do without my buddies!!


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

new to site. on daily now


----------



## redgoat01 (Sep 2, 2008)

Every other day at least


----------



## fish4fun1025 (Oct 16, 2009)

check it at least once a day.


----------



## pubert (Mar 26, 2005)

Dont always sign in but check site every day


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

read it every morning just havent been out so nothing good to add...


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Im still alive an checking in on you guys every day from North Canton.Great reports keep them comeing.
Fred


----------



## Time4Fishing (Mar 3, 2007)

:flag:i am here sir


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm here. I check this and other forums (inc. the lounge and the marketplace) a couple times a day. My boat is still in the water...for a reason...I'm not done fishing yet. 

Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Holding down Clinton.


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

Here and Lake Erie forum for the most part.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Usually a few times a day.


----------



## Scot (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm in here! Got 3 rainbows at Veteran's Park in Mentor this morning and a bunch of pesky little (like 3") bluegill. Unfortunately the first time I got out this year. Looking forward to some Steelies in the Chagrin later in the fall...hopefully on flies for my first fly fishing effort!


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

this section and the lake erie section are my favorites


----------



## brt16 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tom,
I check-in several times a day... My favorite spot is West Branch for Smallmouth.... 
Ron


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

I haven't been on in awhile i had knee surgery so i haven't been doing much fishing in the last couple of months.


----------



## sandbadger (Sep 27, 2007)

I wish I was on the lake as frequently as I'm on here!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I check in a couple times a day while I'm at work. Less on the weekends.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Checkin' in from out Salem way...


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

Everyday - when cooped up at the office gives me a chance to ponder what I could be enjoying


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking in sir.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Sir yes sir!!!!!!!!!!!!! check in at least every day or so


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Here.......


----------



## rbrtalbright (Aug 1, 2008)

check in alot


----------



## MoonTears (Nov 21, 2008)

Check everyday!


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

schuster84 said:


> LOL... Wow look what I started..
> 
> You'd gave to admit, its pretty cool to see all the people on this website!


:F Well...You called a Roll call thats awesome to learn more on the ogf forums. This is a great web site to learn some new fishing techniques. I have recommended people to look here to see what is happening so much in the time i have been a member. :F


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

h dubya standing by


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm here everyday. How did i miss this. I guess it is true. I do just look at the pictures. Theres some FINE looking fishes on this web page.( I meant articles). LOL


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

HOlla!!!!

I here and there....


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

Here! Usually visit every other day or so, except week-ends. Usually check Mosquito reports. Was there Sunday for a few hours. Nice boat ride, but no fish. Water @ 47-48.


----------



## alfred dawes (Jul 4, 2006)

here everyday


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

BMS said:


> i look at allmost all the posts whenever i get to my computer, but i lurk while at work bcause im hoping that the IT nazies dont block the site. they already block cabelas but not any other outdoor gear site. hope they dont catch on and block this site.


-we are watching you...


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

I usually just bring up the site, click on forums, see what's being posted (lurker mode) and either check the NE thread or erie or just go to the general thread. Just depends, sometimes when nothing is going on i check out the other threads.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

everyday, muskie, steelhead, and northeast ohio forums


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

I check it every time I log in.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Just checking in, although I think a name change may be in order for me in the near future. (too many wise-cracks).


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Dude! I'm not prejudice;but,ah well, you-know-like ,,, maybe , that's a real good thought, the " name-change" thing ,and all. I.M.O. & for sure! no offense intended I've read your posts before, normal as the next guy! But you did bring it "OUT" . i'M JOKING, really! Pay me no attention at all. -----------------sonar.............


----------



## Basshog (Aug 24, 2008)

Here in the Chagrin Area at least once a week.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I'm on here almost every day.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Here I am.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

BMS im in the same boat as you (haha get it?) at school they havnt blocked this site and I 2 hope they dont catch on ill be p.oed


----------



## Dave63 (Mar 9, 2009)

In Austintown here


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I am present


----------



## tee bee (Feb 13, 2009)

I'am here in Ravenna.


----------



## Bass$Man (Sep 30, 2004)

I usually check in at noon every workday!


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Every day.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm from Dayton and usually check this site 3 or 4 times a week, I scan through all sections and read what interests me and very seldom post unless it interests me also. I've fished all over Ohio and I like Erie very well but it's an espensive trip from here so I only get up there a few times a year. I enjoy the Ohio River also and fish there a lot, from Greenup to Cincy. I fish quite a few of the local lakes around here within 1 1/2 hour drive. I'm like the rest of you, I enjoy the OGF site very well.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Check it everyday but no later than 2 days apart


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I read it everyday . And ready and willing to fish anywhere with anyone


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm standing in the clear fork river waving a stick.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm here multiple times daily, here in the NE fishing forums, the Lounge, Lake Erie, Steelhead, Computer, the OGF Kitchen, etc.   :B

And I need to get into the Comedy Corner more often just to relax some.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Here from Randolph, Oh. Should be fishing :T


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Check it almost every day, but not just NE,, I fish for everything everywhere,,,, so read it all. Good Luck to all.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

When I'm not fishing or patching my waders!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I check it out daily to see whats up in the fishing world. Love the site it's a great help to not so knowledgable fishermen or women. Fishing is my favorite thing to do whether its for panfish or the elusive walleyes. Theres nothing better than hook , line and sinker on a nice day.


----------



## MR ED (May 31, 2006)

Alive and kicking........... GO FLASHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Here, Erie forum and hunting forums almost daily.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

check it every day


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

nick the stick in and out


----------



## dr0ker (May 25, 2007)

Part of my morning ritual for years now is to stop in and look for info that may help me have a less productive weekend with chores.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

hey its Cast here. reading everyday that i can get on the computer.


----------



## dynamite1298 (Jun 26, 2008)

im here in randolph/


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

medina here


----------



## pigboy (Oct 20, 2009)

oink - oink - oink


----------



## brucee (Apr 26, 2007)

almost every day in PA. Brucee


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

usualy 3-4 times a week, fish the big lake, rivers, and all the small ponds.


----------



## powerless (Oct 23, 2009)

every day buddy every day!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Check it almost everyday.


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

Here! Check it about once a week.


----------



## tbarnby (Mar 4, 2006)

Check in all the time. Great stuff!


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Where am I? What day is it? How did I get here?


----------



## rp101 (May 5, 2006)

I am here every minute it seems lol - GO FISH!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

SONAR, IS STILL ACTIVE!&ABLE TO RESPOND! however,,, it's nearly my bedtime, so I'm about to stand down.... BUT! TOMORROW , IS,,,,,,, ANOTHER DAY!!!!!!!!!! GOD WILLING!!!--------sonor.......out!


----------



## tsquare (May 7, 2004)

checked in, not every day, but whenever I get the opportunity. Great community here.


----------



## Smallwaters (Jul 4, 2006)

Smallwaters, here- whenever I'm in town.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

same here lol


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Still shakin' that bush here Boss!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Used to sit on here for hours every day, but now that I don't have internet at home, just check it whenever I can get to the library..... Sure miss gettin' on every day though!!!


----------



## WillFish4Food (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm here anywhere from 3-4 times per week to daily in the evening.
I obviously don't post much  but I do enjoy the info.
Mike from Chagrin Falls


----------



## awe-below-me (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm here often but not every day. Found a comfy spot just over the border in PA been sucking up most of my time lately ;-) Steelys are runnin!


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

here in RaNDoLpH


----------



## HoggBoss (Nov 12, 2009)

On it every day I'm at work. Between OGF and http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/fishingtips/news/story?page=LunkerCam this page, I can daydream pretty much all day.


----------



## papsage (Jan 18, 2006)

Completely enjoy the varied topics and excellant answers and comments from OGF members. Saw silver truck with OGF letters on the back window at Wildwood last Sunday. Hope to meet personally!


----------



## Gillchaser (Jan 1, 2005)

here when not on the road


----------



## zoofishin (Jul 8, 2004)

I like so many others check in a few times a week. now that winter is getting ready to set in I will be in on more. I don't post many messages, but do appreciate those that do. I look forward to communicating with more of ya'll this winter between steelhead and ice fishing. Good fishing to all!!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Check in from time to time here, most of the time I'am on the lake erie forum posting....


----------



## Angling AL (Jun 12, 2006)

At work on lunch break. Just wishen I was fishen


----------



## justinmay123 (Jul 6, 2009)

check up few times a week


----------



## Coach (Apr 15, 2004)

Check in most every day.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

mostly during crappie season, summer on erie forum and fall-winter steel forum.


----------



## Hickoryliimb (Feb 26, 2005)

Check almost everyday


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Check almost every day.


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

check everyday or everyother


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Team Swamp Donkey rollin in. What up.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

its all about the huntin and fishin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

